# (Steam) Early Access - was haltet Ihr davon?



## arkim (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

was haltet Ihr eigentlich von diesen ganzen Frühzugriffs-Aktionen? Steam Early Access vor allem?
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass es der Spielentwicklung nicht förderlich ist:

- Die Entwickler haben das Geld schon in einem frühen Stadium in der Tasche
- Entwickler als auch Gamer verlieren tendeziell eher Interesse an einem Spiel.
- Releasedatum (also der Spung zu einer Version 1.x) interessiert im Prinzip nicht mehr, Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch.

Das Spiel entwickelt sich möglicherweise nicht so weit, wie ohne Early Access.

Soweit meine Befürchtungen. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob es notwendigerweise so ist.

Micha


----------



## Shona (29. Oktober 2013)

Das einzige was micht da interessiert hat war Arma 3 und das hat sich auch gelohnt vor allem wegen dem Preis-Modell und das man wusste das es definitiv dieses Jahr erscheint.


Anonsten halte ich nicht wirklich was davon vor allem vom Preis bei einigen Spielen und dem was man bekommt.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist Prison Architect das stolze 26€ kostet und es zwar ein tolles Spiel ist aber das was man bekommt ist zu wenig für das Geld. 

Kann deine Punkte aber so unterstreichen vor allem das Releasedatum, bestes Beispiel hier ist Kerbal Space Program welches am 24. Juni 2011 rauskam und es immer noch im Beta Status ist. 

Ob es sich ohne Early Access weiterentwickelt ist so eine Sache die man nicht wirklich schätzen kann, den auch mit Early Access könnte es zum stocken geraten und würde dann ewig im Alpha/Beta Status sein


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich sehe das anders und versuche mal meinen Standpunkt zu erklären.

*"Die Entwickler haben das Geld schon in einem frühen Stadium in der Tasche"* 

Ja, mit dem Geld können sie weiter planen und umsetzen, Rechnungen bezahlen, weitere Entwickler anstellen, Geld was sie privat hineingeschossen haben vielleicht wieder ein Stück weit hinein holen und ihre Miete zahlen. 

*"Entwickler als auch Gamer verlieren tendeziell eher Interesse an einem Spiel."*

Nein, der bzw. die Entwickler sollten nicht das Interesse verlieren, denn das war dann vermutlich ihr letzter EA Titel bei Steam bzw. verleiren an Reputation, die sie sich aufbauen/aufgebaut haben. Wenn du / der Gamer das Interesse an dem fertigen Spiel verliert, weil du den Early Access exzessiv gezockt hat..ist das nicht Schuld der Entwickler oder Steam.

*"Releasedatum (also der Spung zu einer Version 1.x) interessiert im Prinzip nicht mehr, Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch"*

Nein, denn siehe oben, die Entwickler haben einen Ruf zu verlieren und jemand der die EA User abzockt und sich mit der Kohle einen Lauen macht dürfte in der Branche nicht mehr so viel zu arbeiten finden...


Auch wenn ich immer "Nein","Ja" geschrieben habe soll das nicht die ultimative Antwort sein bzw. nur meine Meinung und keine Belehrung, also nicht missverstehen.

Du hast drei Punkte genannt, die ich auch fast unterschreiben würde, _wenn _ich davon ausgehe überall abgezockt zu werden und ich glaube bei Steam/Valve läuft der Early Access schon seriös ab......es gibt immer und überall mal schwarze Schafe, leider...
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass einige Projekte von 2-3 Leuten gestemmt werden, die nebenbei ganz anderen berufen nachgehen etc., aber das kann man sich meistens vorher erlesen, mit wem man es "zu tun" hat bzw. welche Zeitpläne die Entwickler haben, was implementiert ist und was nicht etc., allso bei den meisten Spielen ist das sehr ehrlich und relativ transparent. Man darf halt kein AAA+ Game für lau erwarten.

Ich aber sehe das positiv, weil im Early Access kannst im entsprechenden Community HUB Vorschläge/Ideen zum Spiel einbringen, Bugs melden. Du bist quasi Spieletester mit dessen Geld und Kommunikation ein fertiges Spiel erstellt werden kann an welchem du Spaß hast

Momentan habe ich 4-5 EA Titel auf meiner Wunschliste bzw. habe auch selber Spiele für die ich bei Greenlight gevotet habe oder ich habe auch schon EA Titel verschenkt, weil ich an die Entwickler und das Spiel glaube (wie gesagt glaube, nicht wissen); und bitte nicht vergessen: Early Access ist immer noch Alpha/Beta Phase eines Spiels, es ist nicht fertig und man muss es nicht bis zum erbrechen spielen, so dass man am fertigen Game die Lust verliert.

In dem Sinne erst einmal, Early Access finde ich gut

edit: War of the Vikings-Early Access ist mein absoluter Tipp momentan, smooth trotz Alpha, geniale Musik, kurze und knackige Kämpfe


----------



## mauhdlAUT (14. März 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich sehe das anders und versuche mal meinen Standpunkt zu erklären.
> 
> ...


 
War of the vikings ist genial darf man es über twitch streamen?


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich 4-5 EA Titel auf meiner Wunschliste bzw. habe auch selber Spiele für die ich bei Greenlight gevotet habe oder ich habe auch schon EA Titel verschenkt, weil ich an die Entwickler und das Spiel glaube (wie gesagt glaube, nicht wissen)...


 
Bitte bitte piss dir nicht selber ans Bein und verwende "EA" als Abkürzung für Early Access


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2014)

arkim schrieb:


> - Die Entwickler haben das Geld schon in einem frühen Stadium in der Tasche
> - Entwickler als auch Gamer verlieren tendeziell eher Interesse an einem Spiel.
> - Releasedatum (also der Spung zu einer Version 1.x) interessiert im Prinzip nicht mehr, Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch.
> - Das Spiel entwickelt sich möglicherweise nicht so weit, wie ohne Early Access.


 Allen vier Punkten kann ich vollinhaltlich zustimmen.

Ein fünfter wäre, das finanzielle Risiko wird komplett und gewährleistungsmäßig 
auf den Konsumenten/Käufer abgewälzt/übertragen.

Weiters frage ich mich auch oft, wie lange (nennen wir sie hier) "Anbieter" sich
gemüßigt fühlen, ein Produkt zu einer "Marktreife" zu bringen? 

Es ermöglicht auch das "hintergehen"/ausschalten von marktwirtschalichen Regulatoren, 
wer kauft schon ein Auto oder einen Staubsauger vom Reissbrett? Eine Wohnung, die man
vorher noch nie gesehen hat? Gut gemeint ist trotzdem auch schlecht gemacht.

Und wie sagt man so schön: Ausnahmen (wie Elite, Star Citizen oder vielleicht auch
Banished) bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## BabaYaga (14. März 2014)

Ich persönlich halt gar nix davon und ich nutz es auch nicht. 
Klar muss man es nicht nutzen aber langsam nervt es mich schon wenn gefühlt jeden Tag 10 Early Access Games in Steam auftauchen.
Als würde es nicht reichen wenn selbst die fertigen Spiele teilweise noch komplett verbuggt sind.
Für mich ist das irgendwie als würde ich zum Autohändler gehen, fast den vollen Preis für ein komplettes Auto zahlen und dann nur mit den Autoreifen nach Hause kommen.
Im schlimmsten Fall würde mein Auto nie fertig gebaut werden 

Ne also so viel Zeit hab ich nicht dass ich mich auch noch mit unfertigen Spielen die vielleicht irgendwann mal fertig werden herumärgere.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ich selber halte nicht viel davon unfertiges Zeugs zu kaufen. Ich warte lieber bis zum Finale und den 1. Tests


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2014)

Ich halte es nur für sinnvoll, wenn das Spiel nicht auf einer Story basiert wie zB ein RPG.
Aber bei anderen Genres kann man es durchaus machen.


----------



## Oozy (15. März 2014)

Für mich so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Den Entwickler zu unterstützen ist ja gut und recht, aber wenn dann ein komplett verbuggtes Spiel mit wenig Spielcontent veröffentlicht wird, mache ich mir schon meine Fragezeichen. Erst recht, wenn diese Bugs so einschneidend sind, dass die Spielfreude dadurcu verdorben wird.

Dass man auf diesen Weg junge Entwicklerstudios unterstützen kann, finde ich richtig gut. Mühsam für den Spieler ist halt, dass man teilweise lange auf Updates/Patches warten muss und sich die Erweiterungen meist lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. März 2014)

ups..so ein alter Fred wird wieder ausgebuddelt? Thema ist ja aber dennoch aktuell

Ich kann die hier genannten Argumente von beiden Seiten verstehen, aber dennoch sehe in "Early Access" Titeln die Chance als Community aktiv beteiligt zu sein. Das sind zum teil Verbesserung- und Änderungsvorschläge, aber halt auch die aktive Suche und, vor allem, Meldung von Bugs. 

Ich habe mir auch ein Limit gesetzt wie viel Geld ich "vorschieße", gucke mir aber vorher an: wer macht dort was und wie lang braucht er dafür? Einen Early Access Titel für 45€ oder mehr würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, genauso wenig wie irgend welche gehypten, vermeintliche AAA+ Titel für das gleiche Geld oder sogar mehr. Da würde ich auch eher Tests abwarten...

Na klar, kann man auf die Nase fallen und nach Release hat sich einiges "verschlimmbessert"..aber ich würde mich mehr ärgern 50-60€ für ein neues Spiel auszugeben wo sich dann im nach Installierung und einer Stunde spielen mehr Bugs und Fehler zeigen als in einem ein fertigen, ehemaligem "Early Access" Titel für, keine Ahnung, 10-20€. Aber bei early Access Titel kann ich im Vornherin, beid en meisten, Vorschläge etc . machen, bei den meisten "großen" Spielen gibt's nicht mal ne "closed Beta" für den Otto Normal Zocker.

@Major Fletcher, kann deine Meinung schon teilweise verstehen, aber ich gebe auch zu, dass ICH, bei dem Thema halt vielleicht eine "naive+optimistische+hoffende" Einstellung habe, muss man vlt auch bei "Early Access" oder "Kickstarter". Anderseits denke ich, gäbe es solche Vertriebsformen nicht, gäbe es weniger Innovation und mehr Abhängigkeiten von einigen "Großen" deren , teilweise, Mist man dann vor gehalten bekommt.

@Lexx:
_"Ein fünfter wäre, das finanzielle Risiko wird komplett und gewährleistungsmäßig 
auf den Konsumenten/Käufer abgewälzt/übertragen."_

- äh...das ist leider Gang und Gebe, Versicherungen, Kredite, Lebensversicherungen, Bausparverträge...schenkt dir doch, leider, keiner was

_Weiters frage ich mich auch oft, wie lange (nennen wir sie hier) "Anbieter" sich
gemüßigt fühlen, ein Produkt zu einer "Marktreife" zu bringen?_ 

- lesen, lesen, lesen, fragen! Nicht unkritisch einfach konsumieren, sondern nachfragen, wenn du Zweifel hast...und auch hier der Bezug zum "RL", wie oft wird dir versucht etwas zu verkaufen oder versprochen? Ist doch leider ganz normal, dass dir nur Versprechungen gemacht werden und da finde ich gebrochene Wahlversprechen oder schlechte Beratungsgespräche bei Banken und Versicherungen schlimmer!

_Es ermöglicht auch das "hintergehen"/ausschalten von marktwirtschalichen Regulatoren, 
wer kauft schon ein Auto oder einen Staubsauger vom Reissbrett? Eine Wohnung, die man
vorher noch nie gesehen hat? Gut gemeint ist trotzdem auch schlecht gemacht._

- DAS ist Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland (und nicht nur hier^^), ich weiß nicht wann du das letzte Mal nach einer Eigentumswohnung oder Haus geguckt hast, aber das Investieren von Vermögen in noch nicht vorhandene ("Reisbrett") Projekte kannst du wunderbar steuerlich absetzen, so funktioniert zum größtenteil Wohnungsbau in Deutschlang - du zahlst in ein Projekt ein, suchst dir eine Wohnung vom Reisbrett/CAD Programm aus und das wars...und dort kannst du weit mehr Geld versemmeln und hast mehr Ärger als bei Kickstarter oder Early Access 
Wer kann sich denn heutzutage noch Innovation leisten ohne vorgeschossenes Vermögen von Aktionären, Sponsoren oder ggf. Starthilfen/Vergünstigungen vom Staat???  Ich sag nur Vorbestellungen für Smartphones  
 Das man mit eigenem Startkapital, unabhängig von Anderen (Banken, Aktionäre, Sponsoren, Spender) Geld verdienen kann halte ich doch eher, leider, für die Ausnahme und ist mit Wissen, Können und auch Glück verbunden.


----------

